# Turtle Help



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a baby red ear slider and it seems to have lots of skin shedding....but its just hanging off his skin like dandruff. It doesn't affect him but makes him look ugly. Anybody know why hes like this? My other turtle is fine however.


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

boost his protien...... u will have to buy better food..... also leave a peice of lettace on the top of the water maybe once a week for 2 weeks, if they start eating it good! some turtles can be weened onto vegetables whic are much better tan te pellets/sticks


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

my gf just bought one of these and you know who is taking care of it. i dont know much about them so i search on http://www.redearslider.com/ good luck.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dont worry, that is normal. Al turtles shed.


----------

